# Well it made me laugh . . .



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Just found this tickled my sense of humour:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/240866804598185984
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

"Just found this tickled my sense of humour"

Probably would do mine if it wasn't for the fact that the link takes me to a page that says "Sorry, that page does not exist" ;-)

John


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Jiggles said:


> "Just found this tickled my sense of humour"
> 
> Probably would do mine if it wasn't for the fact that the link takes me to a page that says "Sorry, that page does not exist" ;-)
> 
> John


Twitter, see - you gotta be quicker than that ! :roll:

OK I've made it easier for you - copy attached :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The cows face is priceless, I didn't notice the fence at first.

Thanks

Kev.


----------

